# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Timbrados πουλιά της εκτροφής μου του 2013

## timbradofthia

κάποια από τα Timbrados μου του 2013.... είναι από την πρώτη τους καταγραφή σε Βίντεο και σε απόσταση 1,5 μετρό από μένα....

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη καταπληκτικα πουλια και με πολυ καλο ρεπερτοριο να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## gpapjohn

Γιάννη πολύ ωραία βιντεάκια, χαίρεσαι ν ακούς και να βλέπεις, μπράβο.

----------


## HarrisC

μπραβο Γιαννη.Υπεροχα πουλια ,εξαιρετοι τραγουδιστες

----------


## Sophie

Είναι πολύ όμορφα και χαίρεσαι και να τα ακούς  :winky:  Να τα χαίρεσε  ::

----------


## kostas24

Γεια σου ρε Γιάννη με τα ωραία σου...μπράβο ρε φίλε.

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιαννη !

στο πρωτο ολα μαζι ...αδικουνται 

στο δευτερο ... τον αδικεις εσυ .Μου αρεσει χωρις πιανο !  :Happy:

----------


## timbradofthia

> Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιαννη !
> 
> στο πρωτο ολα μαζι ...αδικουνται 
> 
> στο δευτερο ... τον αδικεις εσυ .Μου αρεσει χωρις πιανο !




καταρχήν ευχαριστώ κι εσένα και τα παιδιά για τα θετικά σχόλιά σας... Δημήτρη ένα δείγμα της εκτροφής μου είναι με λίγη διάρκεια σε χρόνο    ,,,  :Happy0159:

----------


## Steliosan

Σιγουρα θα γινεις πολυ καλυτερος στην ''διαρκεια του χρονου''  πολυ καλες φωνες συγχαρητηρια Γιαννη.

----------


## jk21

μωρε μια χαρα ειναι ο ισπανος  !!! δεν πιασατε το νοημα αυτου που ειπα ...

να το πω πιο ξεκαθαρα (Γιαννη θα στο βεβαιωσουν και αλλοι τιμπρανταδες εδω μεσα ,οτι τα ιδια λεω σε ολους ! )

θελω οποτε ακουμε τιμπραντο μονο του και οχι τετραδα ,να μας το αφηνετε εσεις οι πετυχημενοι τιμπρανταδες ,να το ακουμε χωρις background !!!!! 


το καλο πρεπει να ακουγεται !!!!

----------


## lefteris13

πολυ ωραια, συγχαρητηρια!intermediate ειναι;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ωραία πουλάκια ...συγχαρητήρια για τις επιτυχίες σου Γιάννη ...

----------


## xrisam

Πωπώ τραγούδι!

----------


## tasosziak

Γιάννη και απο εδω συγχαρητηρια εκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια...

----------


## timbradofthia

να'σε καλά τασο .... απ οτι ειδα και για σενα ισχύει το ίδιο.. πας πολύ καλά  ..

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια !!!!

----------

